

Please review my web app - seebeyond

It's a photo journal or micro diary. Somewhere in between twitter and blogs. - www.lifeentry.com
======
Derrek
It'd be nice to see a better description of the site's features. Perhaps a
video walk through of the site with commentary. It could highlight the site's
features, benefits and what problem it'll solve for your customer. You could
also describe your competitive advantage over the Flick/blog combo. That'd
give me a better idea of whether or not I want to take the time to create
another account on another website.

Also, I clicked on the "Explore Our Site" but the link goes to the home page.
Broken link?

~~~
seebeyond
Thanks for the feedback. We are still working on the explore our site. It's
still pointing to the homepage for now.

------
noodle
clickable link: <http://www.lifeentry.com>

your front page CSS breaks in chrome.

with all the ajax-based page loading, why is there a separate popup window
when adding in a new moment instead of a lightbox dialog or something similar?

~~~
seebeyond
That is a good point. Thanks. I will change the pop up to lightbox for more
uniform looks.

